
Show HN: A cross-platform JWT Debugger - abhishektwr
https://jwtdebugger.app/
======
abhishektwr
Hi HN, We have created a cross-platform interactive JWT Debugger App with JWT
token validation support using JWKS Endpoint and PEM/Secret Keys. Use the web
version as a progressive web app or install desktop apps for Mac, Window, and
Linux.

Love to hear your feedback. App itself is open-source and if you find any
issues or like to add a feature just open a Github request
([https://github.com/axioms-io/axioms-jwt-debugger](https://github.com/axioms-
io/axioms-jwt-debugger)). We will love to help.

The app is built on top Quasar Framework which is why it is cross-platform. It
took about a day to pull this off. So current codebase is probably not
completely clean yet but the app itself is fully functional.

